# fat graft



## Nancy

Good Morning, All!  I think this forum is wonderful!!!

I have a doc who did an autologous fat graft (harvested from the abdomen) injection into a paralyzed vocal fold.  This was performed under suspension micro-laryngoscopy.  Any suggestions on how this would be (CPT) coded?

Thanks in advance!
Nancy, CPC, CPC-H


----------



## Candice_Fenildo

Hi Nancy,

20926 Tissue Grafts Other, ( paratenon, Fat, Dermis)

The physician harvests a tissue graft not covered in any other code, we do this procedure frequently when harvesting a fat graft for our TypeI tympanoplasty's.

Hope this helps


----------



## Nancy

Thanks, so much!  That's a GREAT help!!!


----------

